# Radioamatierisms >  Zinoo Nano

## JDat

Sabriedis kārtējais projektiņš simbiozē ar zinātniski izglītojošo centru Zinoo.

Tātad. Ja kāds grib klausīties un partenēties ar SDR un DL-FLDIGI lai dekodētu datus, tad esat velkomēti.
5. septembrī lidos vesela kaudze ar zinoo nano baloniem. Raidīs 433.92 MHz (+/- 50 kHz atkarībā no termālā dreifa).
Baloni 4-10 gab) sūtīs savas koordinātas, temperirtūru, un baterijas statusu.
Stāsts: palaist un atrast. Ar fizisko atrašanu nodarbojas paši laidēji un ikviens, kurš grib palīdzēt.
Radiomīlētāji nodarbojas ar uztveršanu, lai iedotu koordinātas meklētājiem.
Normāls mobīls ļembasts ar antenām un datoriem.

Vai ir interesenti?

----------


## Elfs

Neatceros, šķiet Didzis kkur rakstīja, ka var video ķert arī ar SAT analogo kuram japietaisa cirkulārās polarizācijas spirālantena,... vai kko jaucu ?

----------


## JDat

Jā, ta BIJA. Šoreiz video netiks rādīts. Tikai telemetrija.

----------


## Elfs

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## JDat

Kas tad nu? Bija uzdevums dabūt dzīvu bildi reālā laikā no stratosfēras. Check! Izpildīts! Zonde 3 reizes lidoja un raidīja dzīvo bildi. Ko vēl var vēlēties? Jāiet tālāk, nevis jātkārto esošais.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Vajag palaist kādu VLF dabas radiouztvērēju gaisā un paskatīties, kā tie signāli mainās / nemainās 30km augstumā.... 
Vēlams uztvert horizontālo un vertikālo el lauka komponenti...

----------


## Elfs

nee nu bildi jau varēja atstāt...tas takš pats krutākais visā tajā pasākumā
kam tad būtu interesanti- ja teiksim porno aizstātu ar telemetriju- temperitūra, ph , un berzeskoeficienta tabulas pa visu ekrānu čuriņā ::

----------


## JDat

Jā, Siliņ. Uztaisi platīti uz 10x10 cm maksimums ar savu barošanu un piesien pie zondes un laid gaidā Cēsīs 05. Septembrī, bet...
1) Tava platīte varēs tikai ierakstīt VLF SD kartē, jo esošā sistēma nepieļauj Tavu datu sūtīšanu. Tas tiks risināts nākošajā versijā. Tātad vari pacelt gaisā VLF diktofonu.
2) Savai platītei jābūt savai baterijai.
3) Ja gribi atrast zondi, tad vajadzēs SDR un klausīties ko sūta zonde. Daļēji mēs nodarbojamies ar sekošanu.
4) Jābrauc uz nokrišanas vietu un jātod zonde kopā ar vērtīgo VLF ierakstu.
5) Kaut kas var nenostrādāt, tāpēc pastāv risks ka neatrod.
6) Balons un hēlijs būs pieejams, par to rūpējas Zinoo.
7) Piesakies Zinoo centrā ka gribi laist zondi. Ja vēl ir brīvas zondes, tad tiksi pie laišanas. Kopā būs 10 zondes.
 ::  Katram būs pieejama vienkārā videokamera, kura raksta SD kartē un dod ārā analogo video signālu, bet to katrs pats izvēlas: laist gaisā vai nelaist. Kameras, SD kartes, baterijas ir Zinoo centrā.

Līdzīga atbilde ir arī uz Elfa jautājumu.
Piesienam pie zondes raidītāju, antenu, baterijas un aiziet. No Zinoo3 raidītāju nevaram noskrūvēt un aizdot. Tāda ir dzīve.

Kā jau no augstāk minēju, šoreiz uzdevums: palaist vairākas zondes, sekot tām līdzi un atrast. Video tiešraide jau ir bijusi, tāpēc testējot jaunu koncetu, video raidīšana nav pirmajā vietā. Sorry. Kādā no nākošajiem lidojumiem.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Jautājumi tādi:
1) vai audioierakstes parikte būs pieejama zinoo centrā un kāda ieeja? 3,5mm mic input vai kāda cita...?
2) vai pietiek man uzbūvēt vlf uztveērēju... tur visu salikt un palaist... un meklēšanu atstāt cituspečuku ziņā...?
3) vai visām zondēm nāk komplektā radiobākas, to atrašanai...?

----------


## Didzis

Protams, visas zondes noraida telemetrijas signālu, jo citādāk šim pasākumam nav jēgas. Vienigā atšķirība, ka raidītājs ieslēdzās ik pa desmit minūtēm. Pīkstētājs gan pīkstēs visu laiku,lai vieglak zondi atrast mežā. Par rakstīrāju gan nepateikšu, bet labāk būtu,ja Tu varētu autonomu sistēmu nodeošināt. Diez vai būs iespēja kamerā ierakstīt citu audio.

----------


## JDat

Zondes aprīkojumā ietilps:
1) Telemetrijas raidītājs, kurš sūta koordinātas. Šajā eksperimentā, tiks sūtīts ik pa 10 minūtēm. Plāns: lietotājs WEBā redz kur atrodas viņa balons. Trekošanu nodrošinama paši, ko mums ir zināma pieredze. Viss. Sistēma ir tā idomāta ka strādās līdz pēdējam baterijas miliampēram. Par niansēm nav jādomā.
2) Ja ir vēlēšanās, tad var piekarināt mazu videokameru, kura veic ierakstu.
3) Balons un hēlijs.

Par cik tur ir arī izglītojoša ievirze un neliels DIY, tad lietotājam vajadzēs izdarīt sekojošas lietas:
1) Ielikt bateriju (ir kompletā_.
2) Dabūt apstipinājumu ka telemetrija strādā un ir gatva lidojumam.
3) Sagatavot šorītes (ir komplektā).
4) Izrēķināt (palīdzēsim) un piepūst balonu.
5) Salikt visu konteinerā (speciāli uztaisīts, ir kompletā).
6) Piešķirt individualitāti izksrāsojot.
7) Uzlikt (ja ir tāds) savu eksperimeta kompletu. Jēla ola, rūķitis, kaķitis utml.
8 ) Palaist gaisā.
9) Sekot kur lido un atrast.

Siliņa gadījumā: pats meklē rokā VLF uztvērēju, pats meklē diktofonu. Pats rūpējas lai eksperimenta iekārtas svars nepārniegtu 50-100 gramus.

Precizējums: Pīkstētājs pīkst tikai augstumā līdz 500 metriem. Lielākā augstumā nav vērts pīkstēt. Ekonomēsim bateriju... Katrs iepi*tais miliampērs palielina atrašanas iespējas uz zemes.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Vlf uztvērēju ar diktofonu varētu savākt dažu dienu laikā ( detaļas un diktofons tā kā būtu )... cik sapratu vajadzēs kadu SDR puļķi... zondes meklēšanai....
Laptops un auto ar ko braukt tā kā būtu, antena ar tā kā būtu... vajag tik to SDR puļķi, softus un auto barokli laptopam 12-19v 
Jautājums tāds, vai to SDR puļķi var dabūt Latvijā?

----------


## Didzis

Šai lapā Tu vari atrast visu informāciju par Latvijā laistajām kosmiskajām zondēm un ir pilnainstrukcija, ka uztvet signālu un ar kadāmprogramām
http://www.freefm.lv/forum/viewforum.php?forum_id=54
Šais lietās nekas nemainas, jo radioamatieri ir nenormāli konservatīvi, bet bez viņu palīdzības balonu laidējiem grūti. JDatam visu laiku nagi niez raidīt ar cilvēcīgu un ātru protokolu. Tad būtu iespējams pārraidīt daudz vairāk datu un vēl citas lietas, bet radioamatieri tad vairs nevarēs signālu dekodēt. Varēt jau varēs, bet panākt lai radioamatieris ieslēgtu lodāmuru un uzlodētu elementāru shēmiņu, ir ļoti grūti.Protams, ir radioamatieri, kuri atbalstītu jaunu variantu, bet mēs esam reālisti un tapēc pagaidām neko nemainām. Es ceru, ka radioamatieri neapvainosies,jo paši zina kādi ir daudzi viņu biedri.
Runā,ka USB SDR puļķi varot nopirkt pa apmēram 20 jevrikiem, bet pats Latvijā neesmu pircis.
Nezinu, kāds Tev Ingus būs uztvērējs, bet atceries, ka blakus Tavai antenai būs telemetrijas raidītajs. Tātad  jāparedz kaut elementārs filtrs, kurš gāž nost 433MHz signālu.
Citādāk taisi tikaugša un piedealies projektā. Projekts ir atvērts pašām trakākajām idejam.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Runājot par tām zondēm... vajadzētu sarunāt kādu lidmodeļu klubu, vai cilvēkus, kas ar to lietu nodarbojas, uzbūvēt GPS, žiroskopa vadāmu planieri un tādu izmantot... doma tāda - planieris atlido uz vietu, kur tika palaists balons.... atkritīs zondu meklēšanas pasāciens... un uz planiera borta varēs salikt savus eksperimentus...

----------


## JenertAndzins

> Runājot par tām zondēm... vajadzētu sarunāt kādu lidmodeļu klubu, vai cilvēkus, kas ar to lietu nodarbojas, uzbūvēt GPS, žiroskopa vadāmu planieri un tādu izmantot... doma tāda - planieris atlido uz vietu, kur tika palaists balons.... atkritīs zondu meklēšanas pasāciens... un uz planiera borta varēs salikt savus eksperimentus...


 no pieredzes saku, zondes meklēšanas pasākums ir jautrs un interesants pasākums, kas piedod pavisam citu garšu visai epopejai.

----------


## Didzis

Nu un kurš lidmodelis Tev varēs tik tālu aizlidot un kā Tu varēsi to vadīt? Tur tak nopietnu bezpilotņiku vajag, kuram bildi caur satelītu retranslē. Lidmodeli var vadīt tikai pie tiešās redzamības, bet dabū to 50km attālumā 50m augstumā un ja meži starpā.  Balona fiška ir kosmiskajā augstumā un vienkāršībā. Vot dronu ar pacēlāju gan vajadzētu. Ja balons iekrīt purvā, tad tam klāt netiek. Drons varētu pielidot un savākt zondi. Parlaimi tā vēl nav gadījies.
Labāk lodē savu uztvērēju, lai var sestdien izmēģināt.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Vel svarīgs jautājums: vai es bez SDR varēšot atrast zondi? Cik saprotu GPS koordinātes un atrašanās vieta būs netā...  un vai tuvajai meklēšanai der skeneris ar antenu?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Didzi tak vairums dronu aprīkoti ar autopilotu.... un to planieri ar balonu uzcel 30...50km augstumā un "svied" lejā.... t.i. "spaceshuttle" princips...
Pirmie kosmanauti tak ar laidās lejā ar parašūtkapsulām... līdz ASV uzbūvēja atspoļu tipa kuģus....

----------


## Didzis

Skaidrs, ka ar SDR var atrast zondi, tāpat kā ar skaneri. SDR ir vienkārši lētāks uztvērējs un viss vienā. Skaneris Tev būs jāslēdz pie datora, lai tas kordinates un pārejos datus dekodē. Savukārt mežā, ar skaneri un virziendarbības antenu, zondi pat vieglāk meklēt. To vienkārši dara pēc spēcīgākā signāla. Ingus, izskatās, ka Tu neesi izlasījis lapu, kuru es devu. Tur tak viss līdz sīkumiem aprakstīts. Kādi softi, kāda tehnika, kādas servera adreses un ar kādām problēmām nākas rēķināties. Planieri un raķetes no balona, tas jau cits projekts. Patreiz galvenais, nedēļas laikā, savērt desmit zondes. Man jau raidoša antena visu dienu testējas. JDats solījās šodien raidītāju atvest un notestēt, bet Prāta vētras koncerts viņu bija nogurdinājis  ::

----------


## JDat

Runājot par tām zondēm un Siliņu:
1) Gudri dirst nav malku cirst. Paņem un uztaisi savu planieri, nevis piedāvā idejas citiem.
2) Nav svarīgi SDR vai Tanka rācija. Ka tik var uztvert un dekodēt RTTY signālu. Radiospeciālistam Siliņam vajadzētu to zināt.
3) Kā jau minēju: Var dabūt kameru, kurai ir mikrofons. Siliņam paliekt tikai piekarināt klāt savu VLF wunderwaffe.

Jā, Prātnieku koncerts man paņēma divas dienas un tāpēc nesanāca aizbraukt pie Didža. Pa nedēļas vidu būs jābrauc.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

JDat kā tas nākas, ka projekts atvērts "trakām idejām" tai pat laikā trakās idejas tiek noraktas.... ?!  :: 
Atgriežoties pie mana skenera, viņš demodulē AM/NFM/FM un cik saprotu priekš RTTY vajagot SSB demodulātoru... un tas ar nosaka, vai es piedalos, vai ne un gatavojos nākamajai tūrei... pēc gada...  :: 
diez vai priekš Siliņa taisīs MFSK...
Mēģināšu tam skenerim SSB dabūt ārā ar ārējo 455khz ģeneratoru...

----------


## zzz

1. silinj projets ir prieksh trakaam idejaam kas tiek uzbuuveetas. Projekts nav prieks pamuldeeshanas pa tuksho. Pljurksteet tu esi baigais meistars, bet tas cieniits netiek. Taa kaa pieturi mutiiti, un lien no alas araa tad kad buusi pats to automaatisko planieri uzbuuveejis.


2. aijaijai universaalais visa elektromagneetiskaa spektra uztvershanas entuziats silinsh nespeej elementaaru lietu uztvert? Pat regjeneratori ar parametrierm nepaliidz?
Taa ir publiska blamaazha tev silinj pa visu viepli.

----------


## zzz

Plus silinj cho za hernjas tu chiiksti?

RTTY lieliski demodulee FM detektors. Jeb tu esi tik totaali tups, ka to nezini?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Siliņš zin ka RTTY ir freqency shift keying un piemērotāks ir fm demodulātors, vai kāds fāzes detektors...  ::  viss atkarīgs no demodulācijas software... vai viņš nfm izejā esošo signālu sagremos....

----------


## zzz

silinj, bet tu tak mums analogo risinaajumu fans. Tavos miiljotajos senlaikos visu sagremoja analoga sheema. Kurai galaa piesleedza vispaar mehaanisko teletaipu uz zobratiem. 

Par kaadaam softvaareem miikstais silinsh te vaimanaa? Ja FSK ir kaartiigi demoduleets ar analogajaam metodeem, tad tur aaraa naak, jopcik, digitaalais signaals. Kuru silinsh var puust iekshaa datora seriaalajaa portaa un skatiities rezultaatu kaut tupaa terminaalaa. (Ja zobratu teletaipu nav kraajumos sataupiijis  :: )

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz tev "diršana" un foruma piegānīšana iet uz urrā...! Zzz iemācies nošķirt signāla pastiprināšanu no demodulēšanas... gan ka tas sdr puļķis ar reģenetīvo figņu ieejā ( lasi labuma daudzkāršotājs ) labāk uztvertu vēlamo signālu...  ::  
Redzi zzz Siliņš vienkārši tikai pajautā tehniskas nianses... un visu precizē... bet tev tik ķengāt...
Siliņš jau tos digitālos verķus un progas ar lieto... pat psk31 stāv uzinstalēts... un nav tik traki, kā tu fantazē... ar tiem zobratu teletaipiem...

----------


## zzz

silinj, tu vispaar esi skaidraa? jeb pirmdienaa tev niknaas pagjiras?  :: 

Tupizdenj silinj, tu te vairaaku komentaaru apjomaa chiiksti, ka tev esot kaut kaadas probleemas uztvert un dekodeet RTTY signaalu, un tas esot iemesls kaapeec madaama silinsh nevareeshot piedaliities.

Taa kaa tur nav nekaadas buutiskas tehniskaas probleemas, tad shaada silinja chiiksteeshana liecina par vienu no trim:

1. silinsh ir lopaa un neuztver tehnisko buutiibu sava pashreizeejaa dzeeruma deelj

2. silinsh ir totaali stulbs un arii skaidraa diezko nefilmee RTTY uztvershanas metodes.

3. silinsh taisa nesakariigas atmazkas. Tjipa horizontaalais taimkods traucee vlf gaisaa palaist un vispaar "granati nje toi sistemi".

----------


## Didzis

Ingus, es Tev varu nosūtīt failu ar iepriekšējo lidojumu ierakstiem. Tas gan nebūs audio, bet radiospektra ieraksts, kuru dekodē SDRSharp programa. Talāk jau Tu to signalu vari bāzt kur gribi. Vari trenēties ar dl-fldigi atkodēt failu, jo šo progrmu Tev vajadzēs arī ar citu uztvērēju.

----------


## JDat

Ehh. Lai nu paliek slapjie sapņi.
No praktisā viedokāl raugoties, SDR iekabina vienā setā. Palaižam un strādājam. Nav jāčīkt par kaut kādām modulācijām vai nestrādāšanu. Man pilnīgi pie kājas vai Androīds+SDR vai tanka rācija. Galvenais ka uztveru. Nu labi, tanka rāciju staipīt pa džungīem bišku ņe aļo, bet... Kāda jēga tagad apspriest RTTY dekodēšanas sāpīti? Radioamatieri izmanto ICOM rācijas (piedodiet, transīverus). Piemauc pie skaņas kartes ieejas un viss darbojas.

Man svarīgi savākt to pasākumu kopā, lai viss notiek pēc scenārija un parastā tauta var palaist un atrast savas zondītes.

Kas attiecas uz Siliņa jaunradi, tad īsā versija: Ej Tu pa gaisu, tukšmuldētāj.
Bija visādi tukšmuldētāji-studentiņi jau 2012. gada nogalē, kuri tagad šaus raķetes kosmosā un metīs no baloniem planierus. Kur viņi ir? Klusums.
Ar to ka Siliņš pasaka: Man ir foršā ideja. Davai palaidiet planieri. Un... Tagad visi klausīs Siliņu un skries būvēt planieri? Jāstrādā ar rociņām, nevis ar mutīti. Ja Siliņš grib palaist planieri, tad laipni lūdzam. Uztaisi. Ar balonu un gāzīti palīdzēsim. Ir vēl viena maza nianse. Tie lielie tukšmuldētāji pilnīgi neko nezin par apamterbalona lidojuma dinamiku. Kaut vai tas ka izpletnis sāk piepūsties tikai 20km augstumā. Un sāk bremzēt tikai 8-9 km augstumā. Pārējā laikā viss nāk lejā ar 15-20 m/s. Tā ka. Ne tikai elektronikā, bet arī balonu lietās vajag nedaudz parēķināt.

Tie, kuri ir laiduši balonus, tie arī zin. Bet ļa-ļa-ļa māk tukšmuldētāji.

Vispār. Varētu arī Raimondiņs piesaistīties, jo šis kāreiz saistīts ar skolām un jauniešu izglītošanu tehniskās lietās. Tāpat nelieli pamati radiolietās. UN, tas kas Siliņam nepatiks: procesori, kontrolieri un programmēšana. Tāka, programmēšanas nezināšana, Siliņam neļaus uzbūvēt autopilotu.  ::

----------


## JDat

Tie, kurus patiešām interesē: lēnām būvējam un risinam visādas blauksproblēmas. Piemēram: uzrāvāmies uz sliktām PCB, kuras normāli nekodinas. Nākas pārtaisīt PCB un visu sākt no jauna. Elektronikā parādās mazās niansītes, kuras teorijā nav, bet praksē uzpeld, piemēram pīkstuli (buzzers, zummers) traucē rādžiņam. Itkā minimāli, bet ar to pietiek, lai rastos uztveršanas problēmas. Katru dienu tiek nokurinātas divas baterijas, jo visu dienu notiek testi. Sekošanas serveris ir apmierināts, ņem pretī datus un rāda kartē. Ši brīža prognozes rāda ka baloni lidos pāri Smiltenei. Varbūt aizraus līdz Apei vai Igaunijai. Pepus kā nosēšanās vieta, netiek izskatīts. Katram balonam vajag apmēram 2-2.5 kubikmetri Hēlija. Tātad vajadzēs vismaz 25 kubikmetrus priekš visiem.

----------


## JenertAndzins

ja es pareizi saprotu tad par dalību 1600 naudiņas? http://www.zinoo.lv/kosmosa-sacensibas/

----------


## Didzis

Mēs taisam zondi, ar šova programu un finansēm nodarbojas Paulis. Cik saprotu, tā nauda aizies kā labdarība Zino centra sponsorēšanai. Kautkā jau tie sponsori jāpiesaista. Citi taisa labdarības koncertus, bet ideja tā pati.

----------


## JDat

CIk man ir zināms, tad tā naudiņa ir nedaudz virtuāla. Lielie sponsori sametas kopā un laiž. Elme messe gas sarūpē Hēliju. Telia nodrošina internetu lauka vidū. Tad tiek nopirkta barība. Saliets benzīns mašīnās. Tiek nopirktas kameras, uztaisīti flight kompīši. Nopirkti baloni. Es, piemēram no 16. augusta esmu atvaļinājumā (ja neskaita PV koncertu) speciāli Zinoo dēļ. Kur ir smalkā doma par 1600 EUR no laidēj, grūti pateikt. Pat ja neskaita balonu laišanu, tur ir vesels festivāls. Atrakcijas, darbnīcas. Starp citu, Rīgā bija Space expo izstāde. Aizgāju kopā ar paziņu. Baigi forši. Uztaisījām papīra raķetes un uzspērām gaisā. Jutāmies kā parasti mirstīgie. Prieks kā bērnībā un ironizēšana par to kā jābūvē raļetes arī neizpalika.  ::  Tā vai citādi, ir vērts. Sevišķi ja varēs satikt ļauno JDat un Didzi vaigā + paskatīties un padarboties gar iekārtām.

----------


## JDat

Starp citu: Biedris JenertAndzins gan varētu atbraukt ciemos. Būšu pagoniāts Tev paspiest roku.

----------


## JenertAndzins

> CIk man ir zināms, tad tā naudiņa ir nedaudz virtuāla. Lielie sponsori sametas kopā un laiž. Elme messe gas sarūpē Hēliju. Telia nodrošina internetu lauka vidū. Tad tiek nopirkta barība. Saliets benzīns mašīnās. Tiek nopirktas kameras, uztaisīti flight kompīši. Nopirkti baloni. Es, piemēram no 16. augusta esmu atvaļinājumā (ja neskaita PV koncertu) speciāli Zinoo dēļ. Kur ir smalkā doma par 1600 EUR no laidēj, grūti pateikt. Pat ja neskaita balonu laišanu, tur ir vesels festivāls. Atrakcijas, darbnīcas. Starp citu, Rīgā bija Space expo izstāde. Aizgāju kopā ar paziņu. Baigi forši. Uztaisījām papīra raķetes un uzspērām gaisā. Jutāmies kā parasti mirstīgie. Prieks kā bērnībā un ironizēšana par to kā jābūvē raļetes arī neizpalika.  Tā vai citādi, ir vērts. Sevišķi ja varēs satikt ļauno JDat un Didzi vaigā + paskatīties un padarboties gar iekārtām.


 Es ar aizdomājos. It kā viss tik sponsorēts, tajā pašā laikā norm summu prasa. 
Sen briest ideja par savas zondītes palaišanas. būtu zinājis agrā, būt pa vasaru būtu mēģinājis sameistarot. Jāskatās, ko daru 5. bet varētu piekāpt. Redzēt Jūs darbībā un Paulu satikt.

----------


## JenertAndzins

kā arī - būtu interesanti pamedīt kopā ar kādu ekipāžu, ja iespējams. Nāks tuvāk redzēs, varbūt tik tiešām jāšauj atklāt jaunā sezona ar kādu pasākumu.  ::

----------


## JDat

Ja rokas aug no pareizās vietas, tad ātri iejutīsies kolektīvā. Tāpēc velkomēts.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Didzi, tātad kombinācija : antena / skeneris NFM režīmā / pc ar dl-fligsi nederēs!?
Vakar uzinstalēju dl-fligsi... uz laptopa.

----------


## Didzis

Ir tikai viens veids, kā to parbaudīt, vajag pamēģinat  :: . Nu nezinu, kā tas skaneris tiks galā . Varbūt vieglāk atrast puļķi ar 2832U čipu un nelauzīt galvu. Vai nu Tev pašam jāveic "labratorijas darbs" ar savu skaneri, vai jāizmanto pārbaudīti risinājumi.

----------


## JDat

> Didzi, tātad kombinācija : antena / skeneris NFM režīmā / pc ar dl-fligsi nederēs!?
> Vakar uzinstalēju dl-fligsi... uz laptopa.


 Ehh Siliņ, Siliņ!

1) Atveram http://websdr.org
2) Uzskaņojamies uz kādu no RTTY raidītājiem. Google palīdzēs atrast nosaukumu.
3) websdr skanēs datora skandās.
4) To skaņu ar virtuālo kabeli (čakars) vai fizisku kabeli iebarojam dl-fldigi programmai un priecājamies.
5) Tādā veidā tik pārbaudīts un sakārtots RTTY dekoderis.

Kas attiecas uz skeneri, tad uzraidam nesošo interesējošā frekvencē un klausamies. Tad pašupojam 1 kHz ietvaros.

----------


## JenertAndzins

Maz jau man sanāca tur pabūt klāt, negribot nācās doties atpakaļ uz Siguldu agrāk, bet process +/- skaidrs. Interesanti un katrā ziņā patika. Lai vis tur izdodas arī līdz galam.  :: 
Un paldies par iespēju satikt manus audzinātājus dzīvē  ::  un redzēt ko jauno!

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

vakarā ar skeneri am un nfm režīmā izdevās uztvert kaut kādus digitālos trokšņus 433,885...433,92MHz frekvencēs...  ::

----------


## mm

> vakarā ar skeneri am un nfm režīmā izdevās uztvert kaut kādus digitālos trokšņus 433,885...433,92MHz frekvencēs...


 Tie laikam būs bijuši citi trokšņi - baloni runāja ~ starp .930 un .935.

----------


## JDat

Un baloni raidīja laikā no 16:00-18:00 apmeram.

----------


## next

Kur fotogalerijas, video?

----------


## JDat

Foto un video ir... kaut kur. Man nebija laika safotografēt. Neuztaisīju nevienu bildi. Kolēģis kaut ko nedaudz safočēja, tad ir viena PCB bilde no Zinoo un daudz labu bilžu no Jenerta. Milzīgs paldies viņam par bildēm. Telemetrijas dati... Nav baigā vēlme savākt kopā. Skaidrs ka GPSiem nebija stabils lock. Vienai zondei kritienā norāvās termosensors. Visi nokrita pie LV/EE robežas riktīgos džungļos. Kā gāja medībās un pēdējos kilometros, ierakstīju freefm forumā. Tāpat milzīgs paldies radioamatieriem, kuri uztvēra lidojuma aktīvo fāzi līdz pēdējiem kilometriem. Saņemšos un sakartošu dokumentāciju, tad arī izlikšu freefm forumā gan shēmu gan izejas kodu.

----------


## mm

2016 edition

----------


## JDat

Būs, būs! Šogad atkal blēņosimies.

----------

